# Field target bullseye size??



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a link...

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/ShootingDistancesAndTargetSizes.pdf


----------



## Oregonbowguy (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you for that link. but what is the measurement of the 65cm??? What i am looking for is what the diameter of the 5 ring on the targets.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like 5 1/8" to me. Just measured one that I have and only have a normal tape measure to go by.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Take the size of the target, divide it by ten, then double that to get the five ring diameter in cm's. Take that number and divide it by 2.54 to get the diameter of the five ring in inches.


----------



## Hosscoller (Feb 10, 2009)

Try the NFAA Archery and Bowhunter Range Guidlines

http://www.straightarrowbowhunters.com/files/ArcheryRangeGuidelines.pdf

Very comprehensive on range and target sizes, even gives dimensions of the target face elements.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

65cm - 5 ring is 13cm
50cm - 5 ring is 10cm
35cm - 5-ring is 7cm
20cm - 5-ring is 4cm

Divide by 2.54 to get inches.


----------



## Oregonbowguy (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys......I cut some circles the size of the bullseyes for the different yardages and taped them to my target to practice.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I know if they were just a 1/2 larger it would help my score greatly 
Maybe I should just shoot my indoor arrows, that would help too!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

bullseyes are 20% of target size.

page 50 in the good book.


----------

